# Golden Retriever Rescues of the Month for July 2013, Part 1



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*GRCA-NRC.ORG*
*National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America*​ 
*The Featured Golden Retriever Rescues for the first part of July 2013 are*:​ 
GRAND STRAND GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE, INC. ​ 
*and *​ 
GRATEFUL GOLDENS OF THE LOW COUNTRY
Mount Pleasant, SC​ 




*Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue-*​ 
*Website:*​ 
******* **Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue - WELCOME​ 
*Facebook:* 
https://www.facebook.com/GrandStrandGoldenRetrieverRescue​ 
*Territory Served-Wilmington, NC to Georgetown, SC*​ 
*Availalbe for Adoption:*

AVAILABLE DOGS - ******* **Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue

*To make A Donation Online via Paypal-*

*https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...63663d3faee8d4e181b3aff599f99a338772351021e7d*

*CONTACT INFO and to make a Donation by check:*
*P.O. Box 463*
*Murrells Inlet, SC 29576*
*917 301 2834*
*grandstrandgoldenretrieverr[email protected]*


*GRATEFUL GOLDENS RESCUE OF THE LOW COUNTRY-*

*Website:*
(GGRLC) Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue Low Country

*Territory Served-SC, does allow Out of State Adoptions*

*FACEBOOK: *https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grateful-Golden-Retriever-Rescue-of-the-Low-Country/106696846166

*Available for Adoption-*
(GGRLC) Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue Low Country

*To make a Donation Online via Paypal-*
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...63663d3faee8d4e181b3aff599f99a338772351021e7d

*Contact Info and to Make a Donation by Check-*

*P.O. Box 2519 *
*Mount Pleasant SC 29465-2519*
*Tel: 843.628.4033 *
*Email: [email protected]*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Go Golden Rescues!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Look at this happy girl from GrandStrandGRR  :


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

And this happy go lucky boy from GRATEFUL GOLDENS RESCUE OF THE LOW COUNTRY:

Mickey  :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Look at this beautiful boy at Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue

(Click to view full size):


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Look at this precious sugar faced boy at GGRLC

(Click to view full size):


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> And this happy go lucky boy from GRATEFUL GOLDENS RESCUE OF THE LOW COUNTRY:
> 
> Mickey  :


<3 my heart has melted into a puddle at my feet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

*Michigan Rescues*

Great Lakes Golden Retrievers has a pretty 2+ year old girl looking for a home:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Grand Rapids, MI | Trixie

Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan has a pair of senior girls that need to be adopted together:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Auburn Hills, MI | Aurora

Meanwhile, Sam is listed on Craigslist as needing a forever home. He lives in Troy, MI.

Golden Retriever


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

JACOB - Grand Strand GRR - What a great boy  

( Click for full size )


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

MISTY - GGRLC - She's a nurturing sweetheart someone dumped, pregnant

( click for full size )


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue

*What a handsome boy. Get your own "Buddy":

(click to enlarge)


* 
*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*GRATEFUL GOLDENS RESCUE OF THE LOW COUNTRY

*This handsome boy will be your friend for many "Miles"

(click to enlarge)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue 

*You'll say "I Love *Lucy*" meeting this adorable girl*

*(click to enlarge)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*GRATEFUL GOLDENS RESCUE OF THE LOW COUNTRY

*This little lady is ready to snuggle - *NAOMI* (Mimi)

(click to enlarge)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue 

*You'll want to play with *Dixie* .. all day ... all day

(click to enlarge)*

*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*GRATEFUL GOLDENS RESCUE OF THE LOW COUNTRY

*This boy has already been through so much. You'll love *Bailey*

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Bumping up for Bailey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Grateful Goldens of the Lowcountry-


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping up with a repost of the video that says so much. 

Please consider adopting a rescue 

"Rescuing one dog won't save the world, but for that one dog the world will change forever"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue

*This pretty lady will steal your heart - *Daphne

*(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*GRATEFUL GOLDENS RESCUE OF THE LOW COUNTRY

*Isn't she beautiful? Named after a queen - *Isabella

*(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue

**Dixie - *This sweet girl with a Southern name is ready for you*

*(Click to enlarge)*

*​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*GRATEFUL GOLDENS RESCUE OF THE LOW COUNTRY

**Rawleigh* - This girl is turnkey ready for a forever home

(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

******* **Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue - WELCOME

*Junior *- What a sweetie pie. You can help with his heartworm treatments 

(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*(GGRLC) Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue Low Country

Elizabeth and her puppies

*(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

******* **Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue - WELCOME

*Eli *- What a cute boy!!

(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

(GGRLC) Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue Low Country

*Blue* - How about giving this senior boy a great home?

(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

******* **Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue - WELCOME

*Cupcake* - Utility workers found this cuddly puppy in a ditch covered in fleas and ticks

(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

(GGRLC) Grateful Golden Retriever Rescue Low Country
*
Rawleigh *- This charming lady is 'turnkey' and ready for her forever home

(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumpa Uppa


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping up.

So many great goldens. Adopt one today!


----------

